
Nest chief Tony Fadell attacked by Dropcam's founder - abhi3
https://medium.com/@gduffy/the-dropcam-team-b9e81f44f259#.v43by5tvv
======
abhi3
TL;DR

Greg Duffy accused Tony Fadell of "insulting" Dropcam employees who had joined
Nest as part of the takeover. He also suggested Mr Fadell had "fetishised"
some of the worst traits of Apple's Steve Jobs.

Mr Fadell recalls telling Mr Duffy he had not "earned" the right to report
directly to him. In turn, Mr Duffy says he told Nest's co-founder that he was
running the division like "a tyrant bureaucrat". It is also reported that Mr
Duffy tried and failed to convince Alphabet's chief executive Larry Page to
sack Mr Fadell and let him take charge. Mr Duffy says he now thinks it was a
"mistake" to have sold his firm to Nest for $555m (£385m).

